# Whats the difference. . .



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

. . .between the 'Outbox' and the 'Sentbox' in the IM section? I've got one message that I've sent but is sitting in the sentbox rather than normaly in the outbox.

I know I'm dumb but just humour me :roll: 

Graham


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Outbox: Stuff you've sent but the recipient *hasn't* read yet.
Sentbox: Stuff you've sent, where the recipient *has* read it.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Outbox: Stuff you've sent but the recipient *hasn't* read yet.
> Sentbox: Stuff you've sent, where the recipient *has* read it.


Thanks for that, just the answer I was looking for.

Graham


----------

